# Healing vibes needed for Polly Williamson



## wizoz (10 December 2011)

I have this secong hand but it's very reliable, sadly Polly was in an horific accident and is in an induced coma 

Please HHO'ers, send out all your healing and get well vibes as it really doesn't sound terribly good.

Thinking of her and her family right now and hoping she makes a full recovery.


----------



## measles (10 December 2011)

That sends shivers and if true all possible good wishes sent.


----------



## wizoz (10 December 2011)

measles said:



			That sends shivers and if true all possible good wishes sent.
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you, it is true


----------



## teapot (10 December 2011)

Oh crap  Sending loads of vibes her & her family's way


----------



## measles (10 December 2011)

I guess I was just hoping it wasn't :-(


----------



## Doris68 (10 December 2011)

So very sorry.  Hope she makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## ldlp111 (10 December 2011)

Sorry to hear this, sending lots of healing (((((vibes))))) to Polly, hope she makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## DarkHorseB (10 December 2011)

How awful 
Was it horse accident or other?
Everything crossed for her


----------



## rara007 (10 December 2011)

((((((((((((((((vibes)))))))))))))))


----------



## James6 (10 December 2011)

It's definitely true and apparently it was a schooling accident at home


----------



## amyneave (10 December 2011)

oh how awful. hope she makes quick recovery


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 December 2011)

Massive healing vibes being sent!!!


----------



## Gamebird (10 December 2011)

Oh dear. My friend's daughter is her head girl and they really have had some dreadful luck. Sending all the vibes I have.


----------



## JaxMath (10 December 2011)

So sorry to hear this, fingers and hooves X'd for Polly and family.


----------



## brushingboots (10 December 2011)

how sad  hope she makes a full recovery x


----------



## juliap (10 December 2011)

So sad to hear this - hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 December 2011)

Another who can confirm this is definitely true, Polly is in a very bad way. I have no news any more than the above, but she needs as many thoughts as everyone can give


----------



## doratheexplorer (10 December 2011)

How dreadful, thoughts with her and all those involved...


----------



## quirky (10 December 2011)

My thoughts are with Polly and her family. How awful for her 2 young children . Hoping she makes a good recovery.


----------



## oscarwild (10 December 2011)

So sad to hear.  Thoughts are with Polly and everyone involved.  Hope Polly makes a good recovery.


----------



## Thistle (10 December 2011)

healing vibes being sent.

Just in case you don't remember Rosiefans grand daughter had a very bad fall and was in a coma for quite a while with some horrific injuries, she has made a full recovery.

Miracles can happen.


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 December 2011)

Thistle said:



			healing vibes being sent.

Just in case you don't remember Rosiefans grand daughter had a very bad fall and was in a coma for quite a while with some horrific injuries, she has made a full recovery.

Miracles can happen.
		
Click to expand...

Thats re-assuring to know Thistle, thank you


----------



## seabsicuit2 (10 December 2011)

Absolutely devastated to hear this- was a working pupil for polly at charlton park for a year or so back in 2002. She is the loveliest, most genuine person my thoughts are with her and her family I'm sure she can pull through this, no one would be tougher or more determined than Polly!


----------



## Sportznight (10 December 2011)

Oh God, that's awful!  Sending healing vibes, prayers, the whole caboodle!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 December 2011)

Thinking lots of positive healing thoughts and really hoping that Polly makes a full and swift recovery.


----------



## WellyBaggins (10 December 2011)

So sorry to read this, everything crossed for her


----------



## Santa_Claus (10 December 2011)

Lots of vibes heading her way xxx


----------



## Tiffany (10 December 2011)

I hope she makes a full recovery and my thoughts and prayers go out to Polly and her family.


----------



## Haniki (10 December 2011)

(((Healing vibes))) for Polly. Fingers crossed she makes a full recovery.


----------



## MrsMozart (10 December 2011)

Everything is very tightly crossed.


----------



## PapaFrita (10 December 2011)

How awful  Wishing her a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## PorkChop (10 December 2011)

Terrible news - everything crossed x


----------



## Cazzah (10 December 2011)

Horrible news. Everything crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## diggerbez (10 December 2011)

healing vibes for polly xxx thoughts to all family and friends at what i am sure is a horrendously difficult time


----------



## LizzieJ (10 December 2011)

Lots of vibes from me to Polly and her family  xxx


----------



## Rosiefan (11 December 2011)

Healing vibes from me too of course. I'm so sorry to hear this and very much hope the HHO vibes work as well for Polly as they did for Rosie.


----------



## lannerch (11 December 2011)

Polly hopefully you will be well enough to read this thread soon get well do as the docs say and keeping everything crossed you are fully recovered and back in the saddle.


----------



## Fools Motto (11 December 2011)

Poor Polly. Massive healing vibes sent, and her family and friends are in my thoughts.


----------



## Puppy (11 December 2011)

Thoughts to Polly's friends and family, and wishing her a speedy and full recovery. xx


----------



## alwaysbroke (11 December 2011)

Thinking of Polly and her family, massive amount of vibes being sent x


----------



## trick123 (11 December 2011)

wishing polly a good full recovery very soon, best wishes to all her family


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (11 December 2011)

Wishing Polly all the best for a quick recovery.


----------



## Piccy (11 December 2011)

Wishing polly all the best and wishing a speedy recovery, thinking of all


----------



## j1ffy (11 December 2011)

Thoughts are with Polly and her family and friends, here's wishing for a speedy recovery x


----------



## angelish (11 December 2011)

terrible news , fingers crossed for a good recovery and thoughts to her friends and family x


----------



## Booboos (11 December 2011)

Very sad news, I hope she makes a swift and full recovery.


----------



## dingle12 (11 December 2011)

Wishing Polly all the best xxx Its not un common to be out in a induced coma its the best way to let your body and brain recover.


----------



## foxy1 (11 December 2011)

Awful news, very best wishes to her and her family, my sister has recovered from a very serious head injury having spent some time in an induced coma, as said before miracles can happen.


----------



## whiteclover (11 December 2011)

My thoughts with Polly and family. I hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## sare_bear (11 December 2011)

Very sad to hear this. Having had the priveledge of being taught by her a few years back, she could not have been nicer or more helpful, a truely lovely person. Wishing Polly a speedy recovery and thoughts go out to her family and friends.


----------



## miller (11 December 2011)

Sending vibes from my way - hoping she makes a full recovery, sounds a lovely lady x


----------



## Dovorian (14 December 2011)

Any update?


----------



## Ranyhyn (14 December 2011)

Get well soon wishes x


----------



## Cheiro1 (14 December 2011)

There is no change as far as I am aware.


----------



## kerilli (14 December 2011)

only just seen this, huge vibes from me too.


----------



## Freddie19 (14 December 2011)

kerilli said:



			only just seen this, huge vibes from me too.
		
Click to expand...

Me to xx


----------



## SaharaS (14 December 2011)

God Bless you Polly, may you be up & well very, very soon. Sending positive & healing thoughts x


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (15 December 2011)

Loads of healing vibes winging their way over, sounds a nasty accident, get better very soon indeed x


----------

